# [CLOSED] Turnips for 612 bells



## InkFox

And here I am cursing myself for not buying any last Sunday because you know, I'm an unlucky kind of person haha... Eek... 612 bells a turnip at my nook cranny.
Anyway I'll open my doors then to anyone who wishes to sell their turnips. 

*Tipping would be greatly appreciated* (as a way to compensate for my foolishness/lack of luck from last Sunday) : 
a bag of bells, a nook-miles ticket, hybrids... 
I'll let it up to what you own and what you can give but please consider it. 

I don't want to be invaded because too many people coming and going is just hell for everyone haha, so I'll pm you the dodo codes and will not take more than three people at the same time. I will use the trade rating feature so please let me know your in-game ID and island name on this topic so I know who you are. 

*Please be respectful of my Island and do not take fruits or flowers. *Thank you. The nook cranny is straight ahead when you arrive. I'll trust you with those basic rules of civility and will mostly mind my own business on my Island.

I'll have lunch in about half an hour so I'll have to close my doors for a short while and resume business afterwards. But I'm open for the next 30 minutes.
Thanks,

Oh and it's raining so you might wanna take an umbrella


----------



## Luella

Hi and thank you for doing this.

My ID is Lulu island is Koriko


----------



## icyii

Oh shucks just sold mine for 519, ah well!


----------



## Luella

icyii said:


> Oh shucks just sold mine for 519, ah well!



That's still a really good price though!


----------



## deadsire

Inv please


----------



## Deca

Oh wow could I please come visit you? :0


----------



## lunachii

I would love to come and visit! I'm Luna from Sapphira


----------



## hfvknsidj

Would love to visit!


----------



## bellpickle

Could I visit between 1 - 2pm GMT? I can bring a red and white lighthouse and leave you a tip 
Thank you so much!

(Arden from St. Mara)


----------



## Witch

Id closed?


----------



## InkFox

I'll pm you all in a minute with invites, no problem  just waiting for the previous visitors to finish their business ~


----------



## tsantsa

Hey! If you have any space I would love to come at some point!


----------



## Davetastic

*Re: Turnips*



InkFox said:


> And here I am cursing myself for not buying any last Sunday because you know, I'm an unlucky kind of person haha... Eek... 612 bells a turnip at my nook cranny.
> Anyway I'll open my doors then to anyone who wishes to sell their turnips.
> 
> *Tipping would be greatly appreciated* (as a way to compensate for my foolishness/lack of luck from last Sunday) :
> a bag of bells, a nook-miles ticket, hybrids...
> I'll let it up to what you own and what you can give but please consider it. (I am searching for a white and red or white and blue lighthouse if anyone has one...  )
> 
> I don't want to be invaded because too many people coming and going is just hell for everyone haha, so I'll pm you the dodo codes and will not take more than three people at the same time. I will use the trade rating feature so please let me know your in-game ID and island name on this topic so I know who you are.
> 
> *Please be respectful of my Island and do not take fruits or flowers. *Thank you. The nook cranny is straight ahead when you arrive. I'll trust you with those basic rules of civility and will mostly mind my own business on my Island.
> 
> I'll have lunch in about half an hour so I'll have to close my doors for a short while and resume business afterwards. But I'm open for the next 30 minutes.
> Thanks,
> 
> Oh and it's raining so you might wanna take an umbrella



Hi! Daveed of Radiata here! Would love to sell my turnips at your island!


----------



## Witch

InkFox said:


> I'll pm you all in a minute with invites, no problem  just waiting for the previous visitors to finish their business ~



Thanks, waiting...


----------



## H2406

Would love to join if still possible


----------



## Lmay94x

I’d love to visit when there’s space! Thanks


----------



## Bhlox

I wish to come soon! Bhlox of QUARANTINE

Will edit post if I am no longer active


----------



## Deca

It's so busy lol! I haven't been able to move away from the airport cause there's been new people arriving non-stop haha 

Hope it won't crash ~ 

Thank you sooooo much for the invite though, you're an angel


----------



## marcko0412

Would it still be possible to join in and sell my turnips? My ign is Ken from Linden

Oh also i have the white and blue Lighthouse in my nook rewards list; but it will arrive tomorrow if ever I order it now


----------



## Mojojojoe

My name is Giuseppe and my island is massimino. May i sell my turnips please ? I'll leave bells!!


----------



## digimon

i would love to come visit if there’s still room in a bit. you can also come over to my town to buy turnips to sell in your own town if you’d like!

i’m idil from clover!


----------



## InkFox

Hi, ok sorry it got somewhat invaded even though I tried to keep it organized... Let's say it started well haha. I'll let the doors open for whomever I gave the code to to be able to finish their business and when come back and change the code and pm everybody I have yet to pm. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ikoloki

Would love to join!


----------



## Trundle

I'd love to come over as long as this price wasn't found while intentionally TTing for a good price.

Edit: In-game name is Aiden, btw!


----------



## Davetastic

Hiya! Would love to sell my turnips as well!


----------



## Garrett

Hi, would love to sell my turnips once you have a free spot.


----------



## J e s s

Hi! I would love to come and sell my turnips please  I have a white and red lighthouse that I can give you as well as a tip!


----------



## RandomSanity

I would like to sell if you're going to re-open as well. No worries if you've had too many.


----------



## Cirice

Hello ! When you are available, could you also send me a code ? My name and island are in my signature. I can probably tip you a few hybrids and bells


----------



## deadsire

Code please been tipping


----------



## SCORPA15

Hi, I would also like to come over to sell turnips when you get back online.


----------



## WanderingIsle

Amazing! Could I join please- Oddbin, Overlook?


----------



## InkFox

I'm back and omg so maany people haha. Sorry some of you will have to wait a while. I'll try to keep it better organized than earlier (it took out my computer rather than relying on the phone version of the forum, that's a big step haha).
I'll let you in by groups of three. I already gave the actual code to three people who had been waiting for a long time before my lunch break, I shall now organize the rest of the visits. I'll pm you the code when you're free to come, please be patient, I'm drowning under private messages and not being a robot I cannot answer them all as fast as I's like.

To answer a question that has been asked, I do not TT and just check the price twice everyday (this week to confirm that I was right not to buy turnips last sunday haha... what a joke), so this is a random legit good price for turnip day.


----------



## Flyffel

Can I line up please? Marco from Viennali!


----------



## Abi

i’d love to visit if your still open! i’m abigail from halia


----------



## fuzzywuzzyfuzzy

Would love to join! Lewis from Orangville


----------



## canadasquare

Hey, Hope youre still taking people! Im brie from Whoville and will definitely tip!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

this is a great opportunity for so many! thank you so much! if you're still taking people i will absolutely tip for your generosity.

victoria from midonia


----------



## popstar

i would love to come by please! will absolutely tip, character is kiko from fairbell 

i haven't seen turnip prices so high yet! how awesome


----------



## SaffronJoy

Ahh If you're still taking people I would love to come by!


----------



## Larimar

If you're not too overwhelmed I'd love to drop by! But I understand if you want to close shop early :> Olivine from Larimar


----------



## Janson

Hi, I’d love to come sell my turnips in your town if you’re still taking people and I’d be more than happy to tip


----------



## Nickerous

Love to swing by if you still have room.


----------



## InkFox

Hi, I am doing my best to keep up while keeping everything organized, I'll pm you in order please be patient it's a bit overwhelming :'D


----------



## Ireuna

Would like to come as well!


----------



## windloft

Hello! I'd like to swing by too, I have no bells to my name at the moment but I can give you a few nookmiles tickets to compensate. Feli of Appletop, i'll be happy to wait all day if you're gonna' be a bit busy.


----------



## Tenocht

You can skip me, sold them somewhere else not as much as you had but good, after I saw your post of the thief, sorry to hear that.

Thanks for keep trusting this community and not let that bad experience to resent with others even if it would be justifiable.


----------



## tanisha23

If you can, can you PM me when there's available space?


----------



## corlee1289

Hello! Can you also schedule me in? Please let me know when I can come by sending me a PM with the Dodo code 

It will be Corrine from Cerësia


----------



## sorachu

I'd like to visit and sell my turnips! c:


----------



## theravenboys

I'd love to visit!


----------



## RandomSanity

Thanks very much. I made some bad layout decisions on my island because I read you can move things later. I never imagined it would be so expensive! 

I now have enough Bells to move a couple houses. Only wish I had purchased more turnips!


----------



## ConiBear

can i swing by too?


----------



## Seble

I’d love to swing by sometime. I’m Kristina from Mu.


----------



## Loubelle

Hi! Would I be able to come sell? All my turnips fit in one pocketful 
I'm Lillian from Thornhill ;u;


----------



## iRaiin

*Hey there, I would love to visit, and I would be happy to tip you nook miles ticket or anything else you're looking for in particular (if I have it!) *

My name is Raiin, and my Island is called Erevell.


----------



## whatnamenow

If you are still accepting i would love to swing by!


----------



## Blue

Hey! I'd love it if my boyfriend and I could swing by? We just use this account so I'm posting this for both of us. If not that's okay! I'd need 3-4 trips and he'd need 2-3.

I'm Maddy from Cape Nova, he's Xavier from Kordesii. PM me if we can come by! Thanks!


----------



## InkFox

OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR


----------



## Lethalia

I'd love to come by if you'll have me!

I'm Ash from Symphonia, and I'll definitely tip you for your generosity~!


----------



## Nickerous

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR


Oh no....that's terrible


----------



## Lethalia

Oh no, I'm so sorry that happened D':


----------



## WanderingIsle

I tried to reply but your inbox is full  I'm still interested!


----------



## Blue

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR



Yikes! Sorry that happened...


----------



## iRaiin

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR



Seriously? *facepalm* I can't believe it, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Janson

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR



I’m so sorry that happened, some people have no respect. If you’d like I can replace your lighthouse? I have one spare.


----------



## Larimar

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR



I'm so sorry that happened!! That's absolutely awful ;;, I hope you find who did that! It's super understandable if you want to close the gates on this, that's terrible of them

Edit: as the last person said, would you like any assistance in replacing that stuff? I can forget the turnips, the fact that you were willing to do this for others is sweet enough, you dont deserve to have that happen to you ;;


----------



## InkFox

I'm really sorry for all the people with whom it went wonderfully well, but I lost several mile tickets as well as the two lighthouses which I was most happy about having earned today. Here is the thief who stole I don't know how many things : https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?134186-ajxajxajx


----------



## SamXX

Would love to come if you're still open!

Edit: Never mind, just read your post about the Lighthouse. Disgusting behaviour, sorry that happened to you. If you do re-open let me know!


----------



## popstar

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR



i'm so sorry someone did that  it's a shame that some people have to ruin something nice that you were doing for others


----------



## J e s s

InkFox said:


> I'm really sorry for all the people with whom it went wonderfully well, but I lost several mile tickets as well as the two lighthouses which I was most happy about having earned today. Here is the thief who stole I don't know how many things : https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?134186-ajxajxajx


I’m so sorry that they stole the lighthouse and the tip I left! I’m so annoyed!!


----------



## Jared:3

Oh wait so your not selling anymore? sad that we can't respect each others property and then 1 person ruins it for everyone else


----------



## InkFox

I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you


----------



## thetonestarr

If this opens back up, I would love to be included if possible. IGN Tony, island name Numenor, FC SW-5120-1900-6153


----------



## Loubelle

InkFox said:


> OK I HAVE A THIEF HERE WHO STOLE MY LIGHTHOUSES AND EVERYTHING I DROPPED ON THE GROUND I STOP EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED BY SOME PEOPLE'S BEHAVIOUR


I'm so sorry that happened! People can be so unbelievable :/


----------



## popstar

InkFox said:


> I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you



i have a white lighthouse i can bring! it's pure white  thank you for continuing, i'm really happy that you are!


----------



## Blue

I can bring by a red and white lighthouse, but I'm not sure if I count as "lined up" for turnips... I will be happy to drop off the lighthouse if nothing else. <3


----------



## SamXX

InkFox said:


> I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you



So kind of you, and so sorry to hear about the lighthouse. I don't have one to offer but if you do get round to letting me in, I'll be more than happy to leave a nice tip for you


----------



## Jared:3

Just to clarify (again sorry about the thief who stole your personal items) who are you selling too again?


----------



## iRaiin

InkFox said:


> I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you



Aww that is so sweet of you! I wish I had a lighthouse that color to offer you :\ If there's anything else in particular you're looking for do  let me know ^_^


----------



## Hopeless Opus

thank you so much for continuing with this despite the thief!  i wish i had a lighthouse to bring over.


----------



## windloft

InkFox said:


> I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you



I am so sorry this happened to you honey, people like that always seem to rain on other people's parades and it's just awful. Thank you so much for the continued service, if i'm one of the people lined up to come i'll happily give you five tickets instead of the three I originally wanted to bring. I have a lighthouse, but it's black and white so I don't think it's what you're looking for orz. I'll try to buy it for you later on today once I grind more nookmiles for it if you still want it!

I'll be happy to give you five tickets nonetheless, just lemme' know and i'll come over after everybody gets their turnips sold. Thank you so much!


----------



## Berrymia

I’d love to come!! Won’t make it in the next 30 mins but I’ll tipp!


----------



## Larimar

InkFox said:


> I'm sorry, everybody else was really nice, there is no reason for me to stop. Thank you to all of you who came and have been adorable. I won't take new requests but I'll deal at least with the people who already lined up to come. Might take a while though. If anybody has a spare red and white or blue and white lighthouse that's all I ask for... I'm really sad aboout losing them. thank you



My nook miles catalogue has a red and white lighthouse, but I'd have to wait for it to come in the mail :'O but if youd still like it let me know and I can order it and drop it off tomorrow! (If I'm understanding the delivery thing right that is x'D)


----------



## Berrymia

Omg I just read what happened I’m so sorry this happened to you


----------



## InkFox

Jared:3 said:


> Just to clarify (again sorry about the thief who stole your personal items) who are you selling too again?


As many people as I can among those who posted before the thief incident 

Thanks everybody, I don't need bells, I have too many, I don't wanna kill my game. One Nook mile ticket or a cosmos-rose-lily flower or an hybrid would be nice. Or let's stay reasonnable, not more than 10 000 bells per person is good. And if you don't have anything it's ok too, as long as you don't steal anything I'm ok. I just do this to help.

 I'll continue to pm people as I used to, it's a bit slow but your turn will eventually come. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Jared:3

Shouldn't the thief get reported? isn't stealing considered a ban?


----------



## thetonestarr

Jared:3 said:


> Shouldn't the thief get reported? isn't stealing considered a ban?



Problem is I don't think they know exactly who it was.


----------



## Jared:3

thetonestarr said:


> Problem is I don't think they know exactly who it was.



yea we do, he posted a link as too who it was


----------



## Warrior

Jared:3 said:


> Shouldn't the thief get reported? isn't stealing considered a ban?



They don't know who did it :-( but yes stealing should be reported or atleast bad wifi feedback. 

Also I know you said you weren't accepting anyone who wasn't already waiting, but I'm a hybrid breeder and I can get you just about any hybrid in the game you want - except blue roses , sorry if I got you excited there haha.


----------



## Jezebel

Would love to come by!! 

Saw what happened and just wanna say I'm so sorry!


----------



## Janson

InkFox said:


> As many people as I can among those who posted before the thief incident
> 
> Thanks everybody, I don't need bells, I have too many, I don't wanna kill my game. One Nook mile ticket or a cosmos-rose-lily flower or an hybrid would be nice. Or let's stay reasonnable, not more than 10 000 bells per person is good. And if you don't have anything it's ok too, as long as you don't steal anything I'm ok. I just do this to help.
> 
> I'll continue to pm people as I used to, it's a bit slow but your turn will eventually come. Thank you for your understanding.



I’ll bring a white lighthouse and a pink Cosmo hybrid


----------



## thetonestarr

Jared:3 said:


> yea we do, he posted a link as too who it was



Ah yeah I found that post. Nobody was quoting that one.

New member, no signature, no avatar, nobody to vouch for them being legitimate. Yeah, was probably a bad move to include them. =/


----------



## Jared:3

thetonestarr said:


> Ah yeah I found that post. Nobody was quoting that one.
> 
> New member, no signature, no avatar, nobody to vouch for them being legitimate. Yeah, was probably a bad move to include them. =/



That person needs to be banned before the person scams more!


----------



## thetonestarr

Just checked my Nook Miles catalog. Yellow lighthouse in there. Could plausibly donate that tomorrow if there was a way I could still get in but it's looking unlikely. =/


----------



## Tanyana

Could I please come and sell too?

I can also offer a Nook miles ticket!


----------



## Zebetite

Is this still available? I'll be happy to offer a Nook Miles ticket in return.

Edit: I read the thread, that's an absolute shame what happened. Some people... maybe next time.


----------



## Tanyana

What did he steal? What did he do?


----------



## canadasquare

oh my! im sorry to hear that! thats awful, Im currently letting people in to buy turnips while i wait and I havent been cautious at all! thank you for continuing to do this i only have to hybrids but ill spare those and a nook miles ticket.


----------



## WanderingIsle

sorry about the robber but thanks so much for still continuing! from...Oddbin the nose drip


----------



## electtric_kat

If you are still open can I come sell?


----------



## thetonestarr

Tanyana said:


> What did he steal? What did he do?



Guy stole some lighthouses and other stuff off the ground. Was a new user with a random-looking name, no personal information provided, no other activity, nobody to vouch for em. Bad move including them, but this forum is much less trafficked than like Reddit, so it's understandable not to expect to need security measures.


----------



## makolele12

Hi!!! are the gates still open? I am willing to give 50k as tip if I can come over!! 

Name: Marco
Town: Costa Azul


----------



## The8Mice

Hello, can I come over. ^e^ 
Willing to tip~ 
Name: The8Mice
Island: Iremias


----------



## BJN39

Are you still accepting visitors?  I’d be happy to tip for a chance to sell my turnips!

Edit: oops! Ignore this! Sorry


----------



## Criminal Scrub

Still accepting visitors? If so, I'd be happy to tip in a Nook Miles ticket, since I saw lots of people were donating bells lol.

ID is Jay from the island of Midlight!


----------



## lilmilly

Are you still accepting?? I’d love to come and will leave a tip!!!


----------



## acnlgirl

Can I come sell if your gates are still open? I will tip


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Hi! Do you still take people in? 
Sorry about the robber, I got some orange and blue cosmos hybrids if you want (plus bells if you need any)


----------



## esc

id like to join if possible!


----------



## Arabelle

Could you send me a pm when I could come over?  Sophie from Sunset


----------



## Sicariana

I would greatly appreciate it if you allowed me to take advantage of your turnip prices 
My character is Emily from Gold Isle. I will bring a tip. Thanks!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Hello, may I please come by to sell ^_^
Eowyn from Ember


----------



## InkFox

Hi. 
Thank you so much for all the kind messages and everything. 
You've all been amazing. Unfortunately I have to stop here, I've managed to cycle through everyone who had left a message before the thief incident (if I forgot you, please pm me), I'm sorry for anybody who came after but this is too much for me, been doing this for hours and I just want to relax and enjoy my game now  I'm really really thankful to all the community for their kindness and awesomness, I'll try to trade-rate everyone I've had in my town but I cannot garantee I won't forget anybody in the process, I don't know how many people came by but omg that was a lot, way more than I was expecting. 
Thank you all, you're awesome, and sorry for all those whom I could not let in, I'm too tired to go on. Have a good evening and enjoy your hard earned bells


----------

